# disparition de la fonction bluetooth



## claudde (2 Mai 2012)

bonjour, la fonction bluetooth a complètement disparue de mon macbook 10.6.8
rien dans les infos systèmes.
dans le menu préférence, (je crois qu'il y avait une icone bluetooth (?) ne sais plus, dans reseaux
j'ai ethernet, airport et bluetooth PAN non activé, ne sais que faire avec.
'icone dans la barre des menus indique "bluetooth non disponible"
donc ma souris apple magic house, elle ne fonctionne plus. et c'est un peu enbêtant
donc si quelqu'un avait un tuyau
merci


----------



## gmaa (2 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,
Voici les préférences normalement.
Les souris bluetooth consomment beaucoup de piles... J'ai repris une souris filaire!
Bluetooth n'apparait pas dans réseau. Mais normalement dans la barre de menu.
Il est toujours possible de réinstaller Mac OS pour "rafraîchir" le système.
Essayer aussi un démarrage sans extension pour voir si le phénomène existe aussi.
Voir également sous une autre session (autre utilisateur).


----------



## claudde (2 Mai 2012)

merci
j'ai trouvé une solution ici : http://www.michaelcarpentier.com/index.php/2008/probleme-bluetooth-sur-mac/
et en particulier çà : 

"Jai trouvé sur un site une solution pour ceux qui ont un problème de bluetooth sur un macbook pro après la dernière mise à jour dapple. Le symptôme est que licône bluetooth saffiche dans la barre des menus mais barré, comme si en panne.
La solution est alors déteindre lordi et quand on le rallume il faut garder le bouton power enfoncé jusquà entendre un BIIIIIIIP. Après ça le bluetooth revient comme avant. "

par contre je n'ai pas eut de BIIIIIIIP, mais cela fonctionne.
merci


----------



## cigogne (11 Février 2013)

Bonjour,
Je reviens sur ce sujet mon bluetooth a aussi disparu de mes préférences système.
Mon icone est barrée et l'indication "Bluetooth non disponible"
J'ai réinstallé Lion 10,7.5
J'ai un imac de l'année passée (aout 2012)
J'ai une souris logitech bluetooth M555b

J'ai essayé de relancer la pram, appuyé sur le bouton longtemps jusqu'au démarrage.
Enlever la prise et les connections USB attendre 30 secondes
Toujours rien !

J'ai aussi 2 Disques durs externes USB dont un aussi en USB3 mais qui sert seulement de transfert pour le bureau

Quelqu'un saurait m'aider ? 

Merci beaucoup

cigogne


----------

